# New Homer!



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my new black saddle and black homers hope ya like it


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

one of the black homer have a white eye! i like!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my old homers is nesting now again


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful birds!!!


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

photogenic little guys


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a question... are saddles and blacks, etc. more of a show bird then they are racers?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> I have a question... are saddles and blacks, etc. more of a show bird then they are racers?


my red saddle been in a race before up to 150mile but that was before i got him,

have you hear of black diamond pigeon they are very great racer! 

so some are show and some are not.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful birds! Saddles are raced, too, but I think they are breeding them for show now. Ask George Simon about saddles.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice birds! I've got quite a few black daimonds myself. They are awesome birds! Good luck with them.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Nice looking pigeons.

Hugh


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

I had some saddle that I raced years ago. Got one pair of whites that throw them now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my young homer are now coming out of the loft ...they can fly ..well just alittle bit


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW!! nice looking birds


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool looking birds!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

those black homers are beautiful and your saddle is very nice looking too


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey! y did u cut them flight feathers?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ceee0237 said:


> Hey! y did u cut them flight feathers?


i didn't ...y?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry maybe I'm wrong but pigeons on two first pictures dosent look right for me. Could U post for me wing pictures of these black pigeons?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ceee0237 said:


> Sorry maybe I'm wrong but pigeons on two first pictures dosent look right for me. Could U post for me wing pictures of these black pigeons?


o lol it look like that must be because it was in a bad condition, i don't know why but these homers are very scare of me! i never seen this before, they fly so hard to get away from me, they hit the wall and stuff.maybe the old owner was rough on them. 

..... they might never be left out i'll just fly the young and sell the parents


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

K but what's up with pictures? could u post it for me?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i'll post some just for you but it might not be soon tho ... i have to work lol ...for tat money haha


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

ceee0237 said:


> Hey! y did u cut them flight feathers?


I noticed that too but i thought it was just the picture.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

If you want to see my pic of my saddles go to my profile and I have pictures there. I could not figure out how to post it? Thanks


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

look cut to me. no pigeon will moult 7-8 flights at a time.. lol beautiful pigeons either way! i love saddles!!


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah saddles are very nice. Have you guys thought about American show racers, I have a couple and they are beautiful.


----------

